
Introducing Engine Yard Local - Kudos
https://www.engineyard.com/blog/2012/engine-yard-local/
======
fcoury
Didn't work for me:

[ey-local] There was a problem with the configuration of Vagrant. The error
message(s) are printed below:

vm: * Base MAC address for eth0/NAT must be set. Contact box maintainer for
more information.

~~~
wyhaines
That is a bug in Vagrant itself that I thought I had worked around. Please
email me at khaines@engineyard.com. I'd like to get some additional
information from you. Thanks much!

You can work around this issue by doing the following:

ey-local down

ey-local up

It will come up properly the second time.

~~~
fcoury
Still didn't work :-)

[ey-local] There was an error executing the following command with VBoxManage:

["getextradata", "c1b26f67-4da9-4245-b576-d72b9fa5a346", "EY-LOCAL/network-
ip"]

For more information on the failure, enable detailed logging with VAGRANT_LOG.

I emailed you.

------
jesusangelm
this is similar to vagrant ???

~~~
wyhaines
Engineyard-local is built on top of Vagrant. The goal is to provide an easy to
use Engine Yard instance hosted in a VirtualBox VM. It uses the same OS, the
same packages, and the same cookbooks for configuration that an Engine Yard
Cloud instance does.

